# London Hotel - Recommended By Friends



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have two friends who returned from London today and they raved about this hotel. They travel a lot and stay at "better" places, so I was impressed when they went nicely on & on about this hotel. Looks affordable and there is breakfast included with online booking.

http://www.parklanemewshotel.net/

Edited to say: It has many bad reviews on Tripadvisor.


----------

